# Festplattepreise schießen in die höhe



## quaaaaaak (1. November 2011)

*Festplattepreise schießen in die höhe*

Die Flut in Thailand lässt die HDD preise explodieren, denkt ihr das legt sich wieder demnächst oder bleiben die preise nach dieser katastrophe stabil?
nur um mal ein paar beispiele zu nennen, auffällig ist jedoch finde ich, dass vorallem hdd's mit hohem speichervolumen extrem ansteigen.
Preisentwicklung f
Preisentwicklung f
Preisentwicklung f


----------



## th_h_hexley (1. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> Die Flut in Thailand lässt die HDD preise explodieren, denkt ihr das legt sich wieder demnächst oder bleiben die preise nach dieser katastrophe stabil?


Früher oder später kommen die Preise wieder runter. Wie lange es dauert, hängt davon ab, wie schnell die Produktion wieder hochgefahren werden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2011)

ist allerdings schon extrem krass, wie stark die angestiegen sind, mal locker eine Verdoppelung - wusste gar nicht, dass die Nachfrage nach Festplatten SO groß ist, dass ein Produktionsengpass gleich so eine Auswirkung hat ^^


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

Ist wirklich krass.  Ein Kunde wollte eine interne Festplatte und da stand ich mit ihm vor einem beinahe leeren Gestell.
Dachte zuerst, dass vergessen wurde nachzubestellen. Aber die Teile sind einfach nicht lieferbar.

Da sieht man wiedermal, wie mächtig die Natur und wie weitreichend so eine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## quaaaaaak (23. November 2011)

kleines update:
heise online - Thailand-Flut: Festplattenhersteller senken Lieferprognosen
da die Festplattensparte von Samsung an Seagate gegangen ist(wenn ich mich nicht täusche) dürfte es bald wieder etwas bergauf gehen, und 18% im vergleich zum preisanstieg finde ich sehr krass.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Hab nix anderes erwartet, und bis dann noch die Produktion erstmal die Großkunden-Bestellungen vor allem fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft abgewickelt sind und somit die Preise für normale Endkunden wieder sinken können, wird es auch noch was dauern. 

Ich überleg echt, ob ich meine WD 640GB Black, die ich eh nur als dritte externe Backupplatte nutzte, verkaufe und mir mal ne SSD hole


----------



## quaaaaaak (23. November 2011)

jep, stehe grad vor der gleichen frage, ob ich nen kleinen festplatten verkauf starten soll - besser als jetzt wird es kaum noch werden


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. November 2011)

Die Preise sinken ja "langsam" wieder.


----------



## Gorfindel (29. November 2011)

Ja die Preise sollen nächstes Jahr im April wieder auf den normal wert sinken  bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. November 2011)

april hab ich auch schon gelesen, denke aber es ist zu früh eher ende mai anfang juni auf dem niveau: 1TB für etwa 45€


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Es wäre ja schon schön, wenn es nicht zu lange dauert, bis 1TB nur 70€ und 500GB vielleicht 50€ kosten würden.


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. November 2011)

Das wird schon wieder...ne Preissenkung von bis zu 20-30 Euro bei allen Festplatten konnte man ja schon beobachten


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

naja, bei hardwareversand.de sind es immer noch 90-100€ für 500GB bei den lieferbaren Modellen... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (29. November 2011)

Ich könnte kotzen 
Mitte Oktober dachte ich mir, "Hmm, Platten schon wieder fast voll? Egal, kaufen wir halt 'ne neue Platte!"
Hatte mir eine 2 TB (Samsung Spinpoint F4) ausgeguckt, doch als ich Ende Oktober dann bestellen wollte, war die Platte (eine Woche vorher noch 65 €) plötzlich bei über 200 €...jetzt aktuell liegt sie bei etwa 180, doch das ist mir dennoch zuviel.

Ich werde jetzt warten, bis sich die Preise wieder normalisiert haben.


----------



## firewalker2k (29. November 2011)

Hatte mir auch vor ein paar Wochen ne neue Platte rausgesucht - die WD1502FAEX. War ne Zeit lang nur mal vereinzelt lieferbar, blöderweise hatte ich nie bestellt. Dann flog die Platte wegen der Flut bei vielen Shops aus dem Sortiment und da stand ich  Paar Tage später hatte dann jemand bei eBay aber glücklicherweise noch 3 von den Platten verkauft - für knapp 100 €. Vorher hätte ich mit Versand ca. 85-90 € gezahlt, von daher noch okay (mal abgesehen davon, dass die Platte recertified ist).

Für meine Freundin haben wir jetzt auch noch nen PC bestellt, da haben wir dann für ne 1,5er Caviar Green 120 € hinlegen müssen.. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, übergangsweise ne andere Platte zu nehmen, aber was solls


----------

